# Super Mario Odyssey fanart



## Gizametalman (Jun 15, 2017)

Ever since I saw Mario turning into a T-Rex, this picture came to my imagination.
Now, don't tell me that I'am the only one.

To be honest, this could be a nice gameplay mechanic. 




 

Drawn on paper, painted digitally.


----------



## pokemoner2500 (Jun 15, 2017)

Looks super good! Keep it up!


----------

